# My Success Story



## guest123 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey I want to share my success story of IBS. Here I am completely symptoms free. I can surely tell you that you can beat IBS. It is not IBS but body which is out of balance OR It is either SIBO or Candida or H pylori or yeast infection. You all should visit naturopath doctor for this problem. Here Are the points you should know to defeat IBS.

1. You can not beat IBS on standard American diet as I am Indian so not a big problem for me.

2. You have to do YOGA daily. You can forget bath or eating but not yoga.

3. Drink 6-7 glass of lukewarm water as soon as you wake up with honey and lemon.

4. Eat fruits and vegetables or You can follow the candida diet(basically low carb diet). But keep in mind that you have to eat enough fiber so that all the toxins will get out of your body.

5. Support your liver during detoxification using milk thistle.

6. Load your stomach with buttermilk, homemade yogurt, probiotics.

7. Laugh as much as you can and forget about the problem. It means you should always feel I am perfectly fine.

8. No more coffee or alcohol. They are not made for our body. They reduce mineral consumption in body.

Basically sugar is what feeds them. So you need to control the sugar of all forms and carbs are also converted into sugar so take as low carbs as possible. Eat bitter food. Actually it was not problem for me because I am indian and I can make food bitter with indian spices.

I have followed the following routine for last 6 months and now I am completely symptoms free.

Morning wake up 5:30 and drink 6 glass of lukewarm water with honey and lemon.

6:00 A.M to 7:00 A.M Hatha Yoga and Pranayama(specially kapalbhati)

Full body massage by any good ayurveda oil (self abhyanga)

fruits and pulses(indian beans) for breakfast

Simple vegetarian food in lunch at 12:30 P.M(whole grain and vegetables )...

Simple vegetarian food in dinner at 7:00 P.M

Psyllium husk with milk and Castor oil at 9:00 P.M

Triphla Powder with lukewarm water

Notes:

1. Avoid non-veg during this time as it is very difficult to digest.

2. Eat papaya with each meal if you can. Otherwise take digestive enzyme with each food.

3. Take Indian spices like Cinnamon, Clove, Turmeric, Cumin, Fennel, Asafoetida. They all help in killing bad bacteria and helps in digestion. Or you all can contact any Ayurveda centre for that.

4. If your stool is hard during this period, take enema but never force.

5. You should also know about healing crisis, cope up with them positively. You may feel bad in the starting because toxins are leaving your body so they create all these symptoms.

6. Know cheating with food and routine. You don't have to pick up any chocolate or any processed food because they all have sugar and chemicals in that.

7. Take proper night sleep (at least of 7 hours).

8. Don't eat anything in between of lunch and dinner(you can take herbal teas) as your intestines needs time to heal so they need rest.

Difficulties:

1. You have to cook all the foods by yourself at home so that you should know what ingredients you are putting in that.

2. Routine is very tight. You have to follow it.

3. Don't read on internet what is good or bad for constipation because it will make you anxious. Just follow the schedule with full faith.

4.

I am 100 % sure that if you follow this for 6 months, you will be completely cured. If anyone want to know more, he can contact me personally.


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

What's the best way to contact you ? I've sent a few messages, but you don't respond.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Im glad your symptom free but unfortunately that will not work for everyone with ibs. Everybody has different root causes for ibs, so needs a different healing plan.

im symptom free and have been for years, iv never done yoga ever.

My healing plan had no honey or lemon in it as i was highly intolerant to both.
Lemon would of caused me agony.

I could never follow low carb diet. My body/brain don't function properly without carbs

I Didn't ever use milk thistle.

Butter milk and home made yoghurt would of gave me symptoms as i was highly intolerant to cow products.

I didn't use probiotics on my healing plan.

I also ate chicken, turkey, cod, salmon, or tuna daily on my healing plan. I also ate at a restaurant weekly.

I also ate 6 times a day on my healing plan

Im really glad your symptoms free. People need to find their own root causes in order to become symptom free.


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

Hello Pandora;

What would you say was the most important factor in becoming symptom free ? I do realize that everyone is different.

I'm assuming that eating smaller meals was an important step in the right direction.

Could you post your healing protocol ? You might have already done this, I couldn't find it though.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi david, I dont believe in ibs.
I believe in root causes. Everybody will have different root causes.

This may be a long post lol, so read on if you want,

If we take out what the body doesn't need and put in what it does it should start to heal itself.

For anyone with digestive problems i believe a food intolerance test is the best thing to get first. The right food has to be going in, and the wrong food can't.

Example - i had ibs diagnosed by nhs specialists, gps etc. Lived in agony for 7 years. 1 intolerance test done by a qualified practitioner in 45 mins left me completely symptoms free in 2 days. I had appox 6 intolerances.

Some may only have food intolerances as a root cause like me that time. So just need a healthier diet while cutting out foods until intolerances have gone.

Years later i feel ill again, within months i had over 40 symptoms. I stupidly listened to gps etc for 12 months saying severe ibs. Although i did refuse every single drug offered to me. As i knew deep down my body didnt need that to become symptom free.

On fodmaps diet i got something really bad the symptoms were well life changing at the time. I knew then i had to get professional help and quick.

I booked 2 seperate intolerance tests to make sure they were accurate. I had alot well over 15.

Them foods got cut out overnight.

I then see a nutritionist, my whole body was tested from adrenals, pancreas,digestive enzymes levels, thyroid, hydration, fungi, bacteria, viruses, parasites, heavy metals, lymphatic system problems, vitamin deficiency tests and more. 
(Unfortunately this testing is very rare)

I was then given exactly what my body was missing.

Magnesium for my deficiency. L glutamine powder mix for my leaky gut, digestive enzymes daily as i had low digestive enzymes. An alkaline diet 80/20 for my body as my blood ph had become a little to acidic.
I walked at least 30mins daily and drank only bottled water 2l daily (herbal teas counted towards that) eating to only 80% full.
i also had lymphatic problems so had a list to follow. hot/cold showers, suna, steam room, trampolining, deep breathing exercises , massages, i only used shampoo and foundation, no other chemicals. i slept 7 plus hours a night.

That plan was made for my body, which is why it left me symptom free.

someone else will have different intolerance, different nutritional deficiencies, may have thyroid problems or parasites etc.. where i didn't.

Certain digestive rules do apply to us all when we have digestive problems.

2l bottled water daily. Whole food diets to heal. No foods we are intolerant to.(test is only way to know)
Chew your food 35 plus times. When eating eat smaller meals. Eat early in the evening. Remember rest and digest mode when eating main meal. So sit calmly and eat and no exercise, walking or bathing for a few hours after.
Dont mask symptoms with drugs.

There are so many root causes for "ibs" 
Leaky gut, low digestive enzymes, nutritional deficiencies, food intolerances, blood ph to acidic or to alkaline, thyroid problems, adrenal problems, hormone problems, gallbladder problems, liver problems, kidney problems etc - the right diet and supplements can fix alot of these.

Then there is parasites, fungi, bacteria, viruses, (sibo, candida, h pylori etc) that will be the root causes for some unfortunately.
Some may need antibiotics or anti virals,etc.
They may suffer from low stomach acid which allows for these things to take over.

Some with ibs d will actually have bile acid malsorbtion so may well need acid binders from gp. 
Some may have endo, gut fermentation syndrome, pfd. Hep c, pcos, ibd etc unfortunately some find there ibs symptoms is cancer.
there are to many root causes to list.

what none have/had is ibs. thats just a term gps are allowed to use to name a certain group of symptoms.

For people who become symptom free, alot believe that plan will work for all others.
it could but its unlikely.(they are of course only trying to help others)

take fodmaps diet - That works for some, more than likely its because the do not eat foods are the ones they are intolerant to.
they probably have nothing else but a few intolerances or need a better diet.
each person needs thier own healing plan
i have never in 4 years see a healing diet on the net that was free from all my intolerances&#128584; (of course i had alot compared to normal people lol, which is appox 5 to 7)

I managed to still eat out at restaurants, i lied&#128586; and told the chef my intolerances were allergies so he didn't give me any, they agreed not to cook my food in a microwave, i had bottled water, fruit was my starter, then i would have salad, sweet potatoe chips, veg, chicken.

Diet wise - i ate 2 fruit a day, 5 to 7 portions of veg daily, complex carbs, chicken, turkey, fish etc, healthy fats, etc
I swapped cow products for goats, salt for pepper, wheat flour for rice flour, yeast for baking soda etc, white potatoes for sweet potatoes.
I had to cut out soy, sugars etc (except fruit sugar) pork, garlic, oinions, tomatoes mushrooms, oranges, limes, lemons, bananas, coffee, celery, coconut and more&#128514;&#128584;

I still had pancakes etc, rice flour, olive oil,eggs, goats milk, baking powder, I topped them with stewed fruits etc. 
I made flapjacks with just oats and fruit&#128517;. 
After 3 months, retest for intolerances, some had gone and some had gone down to boarderline intolerance. The ones i was not intolerant to i added back&#128518;
After a year nearly all foods were added back.

Its about healing and bringing the body back into balance by giving it what it wants.
No one can tell you what foods or supplements your body wants or need. Only your body can do that.

Intolerance test done by a private qualified practitioner.

Test for celiac disease done by nhs.
Some gps will test for low stomach acid.

(Any tests from gps are good to get, if they are free. Sometimes it can give clues as to what isnt right)

Private tests -

Tests for deficiencies.

Tests for low digestive enzymes.

Is good to start with, if no full testing can be found.

Good practitioners can tell from symptoms if your body has, low enzymes, stomach acid or vits etc.

Some have machines now that can find intolerances, low digestive enzymes, parasites, nutritional deficiencies etc

Some people may need just an intolerance test, some may need to work though a list of possible root causes before finding theirs, if they cant find tests all in 1 go.

So many with ibs make the mistake of copying diets, mine diet won't work for loads as they could be intolerant to eggs, or rice etc where i wasn't.
Alot also underestimate the damage food intolerances can cause. I had symptoms come on hours after tomatoe soup and them symptoms lasted 14 days&#128544;
A sausage roll put me in agony(rolling around my bed lol) for 9 hours&#128545;
Pizza would have me bent over in agony for days after eating it.
Lemons&#128544; were bad to my body, my boss(had ibs) use to make me drink lemon water telling me it would stop my pains so i could work, i would then have to crawl to my car&#128514; the pain was unreal. Then i realised why when i see my intolerance test results.

When i symptom free i did experiments with different foods i was still intolerant to. The pain/symptoms they can cause is unbelievable.
I believe if someone is in like "ibs" (agony) pain, its not from ibs. I believe its food intolerances or if none, gallbladder problems or parasites or something bad.

So iv been at both ends of ibs. From just needing a food intolerance test to the other end second time round needing full testing.

I found it best both times, to let your body tell a practitioner what it wants and doesn't want☘


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the the detailed response Pandora !

I guess if I had to summarize, I would say that it's time to see a doctor that believes in testing, whether it's food intolerace tests, or parasites, Stool testing, or Sibo, or Candida. That means a Naturopath.

I have asked my GP and two Gastros about testing, and they just shrugged it off. They didn't offer any helpful advice either.

I have heard that Food intolerance testing is notoriously inaccurate, so that's why I stayed away from it. It can also get very expensive. It's obviously important to find a company or companies with a good reputation. That might be easier said than done.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Pandora, we don't get to hear about too many success stories so thanks a bundle for posting yours.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi flossy, its a shame the tests i had are not done by gps it would save every one so much time and money.
Hope your doing ok.

Hi david, thats why i drove 8 hours in total to 2 seperate intolerance tests. 1 was £45 other £50. I was more than happy to believe i was intolerant to all foods listed. As both were the same. 
I needed to be sure of what i couldn't eat, i couldn't of had any chance of food fermenting in me. My symptoms were to serious.

I still use 1 of the ladies now as i go every year or twice a year just to keep on top of what my body is saying.

See as the dietition was guessing and had me on fodmaps, it made no sense to me to let someone just randomly decide what i should or shouldn't eat. Plus i was getting seriously sick from it, and had no more weight to lose.
When gps, specialists etc warned me about intolerance testing, i said to them if thats that inaccurate, why do you have a lady guessing what i can't/can eat, whats her accuracy ? I got no answers lol.
I showed them how far off they were once i was symptom free.
As i had so many intolerances it would of been completely impossible for that dietition to have a clue as to what i was intolerant to. Totally impossible.
They left me with no choice but to find a professional intolerance tester

Il pm you in a bit.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

@ Pandora: Are food intolerance tests the same as food allergy tests or you don't know?

P.S. I really don't think I have either, but I am not positive. I think I have an imbalance in my gut flora, due to going almost vegetarian for about two or three months. It ruined my intestines.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

No totally different.

Intolerance is when the digestive system sees something as an invader and symptom list is massive.. il put link up to some symptoms they can cause.
I find the non invasive tests better.
I dont like blood, hair sample taken for intolerance testing. 
I like the test done in front of me with my results given there and then.
Symptoms can come on asap or up 2 days later, them symptoms can last up to 2 weeks.

An allergy is when the immune system sees something as an invader and symptoms can be life threatening.
Symptoms normally come on quickly. Rashes, hives, swelling etc
I would see gp etc for allergy tests. In uk they are hard to get but i would just resfuse to leave until they booked me in for 1, if i really wanted 1.

Yes i remember you once posting about your symptoms coming on after change of diet.
Because it was simular to someone i know. 
They did fruit/veg diet for 6 weeks and ending up getting ibd with full bowel removal.
Its interesting to think what caused what and why etc.
Also how all foods are different to our bodies.

Without an intolerance test i would of never known that say tomatoe,sweetcorn, garlic, oinion, celery, leeks say some potatoe salad for dinner was actually really unhealthy for my body&#128584;&#128514;
I didn't know what to eat before my test. After test i knew exactly what i needed and didn't need.


----------

